# *sighs*



## Ruthy

Why does it seem that a LOT of pet mouse owners dislike or distrust us breeders?
I'm talking about the topic on AAM about the large rescue thats going on, and that they dont want other rescues and breeders involved because of culling and breeding.

Why dont they trust us? Its horrible, as i have offered a foster home for some of these guys but 'obviously' i'm going to breed from them and cull them. OMG how niaeve can some people be, not all breeders are the same! I dont mean to get offensive, but when so many mice need homes why is it up to 1 rescue to decide where they all go? It should be everyone pitching in to get them safe.

I hate it, hate hate hate it and it is so unfair!!!


----------



## dangermouse

Ok ....... for us thick O's ( me) wat is AAM please.


----------



## Angelmouse

I think its 'All About Mice'


----------



## Angelmouse

I have just been on and read the posts, well Ruth I have to say WELL SAID girl!
Its a real shame they don't trust breeders enough as I'm sure they would rehome more mice quickly and these mice would be very well cared as breeders give their own mice the best care in the world and feed them the best quality food on offer to them. Much more so than some one who has had the odd mouse or never had mice before. Breeders usually have the best knowledge of mice as they have been breeding for years (unlike me who has only recently started).

I can tell from being on this forum that you have a real passion for what you do and for your rescue side. I hope they let you take some of these mice as I'm sure you could give them the best while they are with you  They seriously need to open their doors wider otherwise they will end up having to cull them down because there are too many to find homes for, which is what they are not want.
keep us updated  
Rachael


----------



## Cait

I've just been and read the thread too Ruth. It's sad that these people always say to get your pet mice from a breeder but then turn round and say that they don't trust breeders! Double standards... Also, just because a breeder may cull their own mice doesn't mean that they'd cull a rescue - hence the point of the word 'rescue'. And I second your point that no sensible breeder would breed from a rescue mouse - why would they want to? I think they will lose out on homes from their attitude but there's not much you can do. Just make your offer direct to someone closely involved who will listen, don't bother with forum/rescue politics.


----------



## Ruthy

It is utterly stupid, i wouldnt have a rescue side if i was just going to cull the animals. There is no point! I have tried to explain that to them though, and its like banging my head against a brick wall. If they cant see that there are good people out there willing to foster these mice and find them good homes, then they are just being stupid in my view. I can honestly see where they are coming from, but i think they are letting their personal opinions blind them!


----------



## ian

They all sound like a bunch of self-important idiots to me. They seem as concerned with doing the best thing for the mice as doing a a better deed than the next person.

There's one girl on there who's complaining about rescue centres culling males but with the same breath acknowledging that males are much harder to rehome. What does she suggest these rescue centres do when they are full of male mice which will never be rehomed?

To be honest I only went back onto All About Mice to look at the thread, I haven't been onf or months and won't go on again. I find the people on there idiotic and very judgemental of anyone who might have different ideas on how to keep mice which is ironic as apart from a few they don't really knwo what they are talking about.

What a load of tw*ts, I would tell the where to shove it, when they reaslise they need help they will come to you for it.... 
...they make me angry, sorry.


----------



## Ruthy

Its making me angry too Ian, your not the only one. They dont realise the help that is being offered.

I have put myself down to foster a large amount anyway, its up to them if they want to take me up on the offer, but if not then its a lot of mice that could not find a foster home and be gassed.

Ruth


----------



## Apple Eyes

It's kind of like a vegetarian saying "I can't be friends with you because you eat meat"

It's a shame, because they'd be better off having experienced fosters who actually want to help. Not some half hearted person who'll do it but doesn't really want to.


----------



## demon_x_slash

Just read that thread...I think they've watched too many Disney films. To turn down homes for mistreated/malnourished etc. mice simply because the homer is a breeder and culls *their own *mice - I would say that they are not qualified to find foster homes full-stop. Also, what would be the point of breeding from mice with unknown backgrounds and genetics? Someone hasn't thought this through... :roll:


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud

Yay I thought I was the only one who thought they are a bunch of numpties on that idiotfest of a forum, not read the post as I cant bear going near there any more. :wallbash


----------



## daisy

jeeez, can some of those mouse-huggers hear themselves!! :shock: the chick who said ''i am staunch against breeding'' does that mean she dreams of a world without mice! :lol:

i can't believe i made it so far through that post on AAM.

I do think caits point was pretty clear and one i've thought alot in the past - these guys are SO quick to cuss the petshops bad bad petshops and you must ALWAYS buy from a breeder, but, what, through gritted teeth, quietly concealing your ''i hate breeders'' t-shirt.

lets leave em too it, i got to pair up some meece 

p.s - ian, i love this - i think your the first person to type tw*t on the mouse forum :lol: (unless of course you meant twit. this is acceptable)


----------



## Loganberry

.


----------



## SarahY

That's awful Loganberry, what kind of monsters do they think breeders are?! I avoid AAM myself, I see a lot of the same ridiculous attitude that stopped me going on the fancy-rats.co.uk forum. I don't understand why those people can't see that good breeders are part of the solution. If you shouldn't buy from pet shops and all breeders are evil murdering scum - where the bloomin' heck are you supposed to get pets from? :roll:
Sarah x


----------



## daisy

oh my god! people are such shits!! i dont know what i'd do if someone did that in my house!! :shock:


----------



## DomLangowski

I know what id do, i would tell them where to shove it. And they wouldnt get any mice from me...!


----------



## sommy

Sorry if this souns stupid  but can someone please post a link to this forum at AAM because i cant seem to find it  Thanx

From what i have read they are idiots who need to get their facts right before they judge people!


----------



## DomLangowski

Link to AAM


----------



## sommy

Hmmmmm.... What can you say? 

Thankx for the link


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Ive now left that place, its all "you just MUST have this exact diameter of wheel and a 20 foot cage per mouse or theyll waste away!" Also a hell of a lot of judgemental people who even seem to spy and follow you about! No ta!


----------



## NaomiR

I would just like to say that this isn't exclusive to mouse breeders, I sold a cavy (guinea pig) several years ago only to find him turn up at my local RSPCA as abandoned.

They wouldn't even let me buy him back because I'm down as a breeder - talk about stupid and as far as I know very few people cull guinea pigs any more.

As for the other forum who I will not name suffice to say I joined when I first got my rescue mice but they can stick it now, everyone on here is very helpful and understanding and highly less judgemental. I don't usually need a lecture  but sound advice is welcome


----------



## Cait

NaomiR said:


> as far as I know very few people cull guinea pigs any more.


The show breeders I have spoken to do... but are also willing to sell as pets if someone wants them but will not keep them for this purpose usually.


----------

